
Could open email work for you? - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/05/could_open_emai.html
======
Alex3917
It's an idea I've had before. In fact, I alluded to it on a previous news.YC
thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=8545>

I still think that creating the technology for this would be a great startup.

